# threatened by barrister outside court



## donee (25 Jan 2012)

Yesterday I was in the Circuit Court and had a judgement made against me for €12.5k in relation to a van repossession.

This was the third time the case was in court. I had a business (construstion related) that failed in 2008. This was also the third judgement i now have against me (sole trader).

Previously I was defending my self and in the court I made reference to the fact that i could not afford either a solicitor nor a barrister.

Outside the court the barrister for the bank took me to one side and told me that if I mentioned again in court his relationship to the bank in court again that it would have 'serious consequences' for me in the future. There are witness's to this.

 Therefore my wife was reluctant for me to defend the case anymore. (I now wish i had read TIME's key post before yesterday) so on monday night i went to a FLAC's solicitor in my local community centre and he told me that I essentially had no defence so i gave up. 

What he also said is that the debts are mine alone.

Now after sitting up all night , as i also have more debts associated with this failed business ,i  now realise i cant defend them either. i was also done out of money too, but i know thats no excuse.

If i were to die would my Debts die with me..........

Please only post serious replies as i really need to make a decision on my future soon 

thanks in advance donee and many thanks for all the replies to every one who took the time to reply to all my other threads in the past


----------



## Time (25 Jan 2012)

What relationship with the bank?


----------



## Sunny (25 Jan 2012)

donee said:


> if i were to die would my Debts die with me..........


 
Well, stop thinking like that for a start. They are just debts. They can be dealt with one way or another. 

Not going to give you legal advice but you probably do need to step back from everything and talk to someone to help you see the wood from the trees.


----------



## Slim (25 Jan 2012)

donee said:


> what he also said is that the debts are mine alone.
> now after sitting up all night , as i also have more debts associated with this failed business ,i now realise i cant defend them either. i was also done out of money too, but i know thats no excuse.
> if i were to die would my Debts die with me..........


 
It is an awful situation to be in. Pat Kenny Show on RTE 1 now is about debt and bankruptcy.

I would not assume debts die with the person. Many variables. Most of the country is in a similar situation. Judgements can be paid off slowly. Take proper legal advice.


----------



## Bronte (25 Jan 2012)

Donee it's only money, you need to talk to someone, right now after going into court (and you were very brave to try and do that on your own) it can be hard to take the hit. Mentally it's an awful challenge to stand up on your own in court. Don't underestimate how tough what you did yesterday is. 

Let's think logically, I haven't read your other posts (yet) hopefully you're feeling better after posting. Look at the positive things today, you have a lovely wife who supports you and wants the best for you both, that's why she's advising you to stay out of court. Another positive thing is that the Flac solicitor was able to give you advice and another positive thing is that you can come on here and some of us may be able to help you in whatever decisions you want to make and give you some financial advice on a way forward. Why don't you post up what ideas you have and we can have a look to see what can and cannot be done.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2012)

donee said:


> told me that if I mentioned again in court his relationshis to the bank in court again that it would have 'serious consequences' for me in the future .


As mentioned above - what relationship?



> i went to a Flac solicitor in my local community centre and he told me that i essentially had no defence so i gave up.


Are you not entitled to assistance from the _Legal Aid Board_?

www.legalaidboard.ie

Is the _UK _bankruptcy route an option for you? There are lots of threads on it.


----------



## Peter54 (25 Jan 2012)

Donee, your post is very worrying. Please do not do anything stupid. Please re-read the posts on the forum and you will see plenty in your position. 

As bad as things are we all have to think rational, as hard as it can be at times. 

Can you afford the new installment payments?

Could you please tell us who the lender is? Is it one of the big two? 

What form of relationship does this barrister have with the bank?


----------



## ajapale (25 Jan 2012)

donee said:


> Outside the court the barrister for the bank took me to one side and  told me that if I mentioned again in court his relationship to the bank  in court again that it would have 'serious consequences' for me in the  future. There are witness's to this.



It seems to me that you made some allegation about the Barrister in open court. I think he was probably correct to warn you of the potential consequences.



Peter54 said:


> What form of relationship does this barrister have with the bank?


A number of posters have asked you to expand on this "relationship". Please be careful in your replies not to repeat any allegations which may potentially defame.


----------



## Sunny (25 Jan 2012)

ajapale said:


> It seems to me that you made some allegation about the Barrister in open court. I think he was probably correct to warn you of the potential consequences.


 
Not outside the Court he wasn't. He could have said something in Court or the Judge could have said something if he was on dangerous ground. No-one knows the details.


----------



## CopperHead (25 Jan 2012)

Donee, 
As mentioned in the news yesterday the goverment are  announcing details of involvency legislation  today , Reducing the  term from 12 years to 3 .
Talk to someone and mind yourself.


----------



## browtal (25 Jan 2012)

I would like to lend my support to you and your family. I dont have any answers but money is only something we use to trade. It will never be of the same value as decent human beings. So many are in the same boat as you are right now, do seek professional advice. 

Look how we are all paying the debts of the banks and they are walking away. 
You will get bye too, do get help. You may have to walk away too?  You would not be the first.  
The sympathy of all go out to you, you will get through this.  You will be in my thoughts and good luck Browtal


----------



## Knuttell (27 Jan 2012)

Bronte said:


> Donee it's only money, you need to talk to someone, right now after going into court (and you were very brave to try and do that on your own) it can be hard to take the hit. Mentally it's an awful challenge to stand up on your own in court. Don't underestimate how tough what you did yesterday is.



Couldn't agree more,you are obviously a fighter so don't let this get in on top of you,step away from it now for a few days to give yourself proper perspective then look at it again and move on from there.

Personally I kind of understand where you are at the moment as I was in a similar situation myself 13 years ago,it just seems like there is no way out...take it from me there is,look at the positives and deal intelligently/rationally with the negatives.

Look to the new legislation as a previous poster mentioned,it could be tailored for you. 
Best of luck with it Donee.


----------



## pebbledash (27 Jan 2012)

Going to court is one of the most stressful things you'll ever do. Give yourself time. Stress levels will ease and anxiety will decrease. If you are feeling really desperate make sure you tell someone. Seek out some extra emotional support - Samaritans or Aware helpline might be a good starting point. There are also face to face counsellors available for very little or for free.


----------

